# SWAT School



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Several active members of the LAPD SWAT Team will be hosting a 5 day SWAT school in the Taunton area of Massachusetts. The class will be given May 9 - 13. Barricaded Suspects and High Risk Warrant Service will be their main focus.

Check out their website at www.leadconsultants.org or e-mail them at www.leadcons.com for more information.

These guys put on a good school and come with a lot of experience. If SWAT stuff is your thing, I would highly recommend you check it out!


----------

